# addContent / Problem mit Variable



## Tyrall (1. Jun 2007)

Hallo hab mal wieder ein Problem, und hofe das mir jemand helfen kann.

Also ich lese Inhalt aus einer Db. Speichere den in einen Array List.
Das erste Element des AL möhte ich dann in eine Variable ablegen, und einem XML Element hinzufügen.


```
art=db.AL.get(0);
		      Element be = new Element( "beschreibung" );
		      be.addContent(art);
```

Mein Problem ist das jetzt der XML-Tag nicht mehr abgeschlossen wird.

Also Ausgabe richtig sollte so aussehen:

<beschreibung>Inhalt</beschreibung>

ausgegeben wird aber:

<beschreibung>inhalt

Wo hab ich meinen Fehler?


Ich danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## SlaterB (1. Jun 2007)

hat das ganze was mit der DB oder der Liste zu tun?
arbeite doch mit
String test = "inhalt"; 
und gut ist

oder klappt es mit so einer Variablen und einem andere String nicht?

hast du jemals ein Element erfolgreich erzeugt oder fängst du gerade erst an?

und was ist ein Element? das gibts doch sicher in vielen Libraries, 
worum gehts überhaupt, welches XML-System benutzt du?

----

> ausgegeben wird aber: 
> <beschreibung>inhalt 

was heißt ausgeben? wie genau ezeugst du die Ausgabe?
poste am besten ein komplett lauffähiges Testprogramm


----------



## Tyrall (1. Jun 2007)

hi,

egal hat sich erledigt ich löse es anders. Trotzdem Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

